# Rare MTX 'CRANKER' RFL Sub



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

Crank it up w/a Bad ass MTX terminator Amp 

see here


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

square magnet + hilarious video bump.


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow now that brings back memories. I had 4 of these in my old Nissan Pathfinder powered off an old Pyle Digital Demand A200.

Bump for some old school MTX


----------

